# Do you like me?



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I need to know how many people like me. The poll is anonymous.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, I like you.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Of course I like you, you crazy Nippy Arrs! Hehe


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Since I don't know you, I can't possibly like or dislike you.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

The Guy Fawkes mask likes you, lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I can't answer the poll because "Love" is not an option.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

I like the idea of liking you.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Your posts kill me bb


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure... now go bake me something yummy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@coyeyes @mcpon14 @impedido10 @SamanthaStrange @funnynihilist @Ominous Indeed @CloudChaser @Kandice @Barakiel @farfegnugen

Thank you. I'm feeling _much _better after reading your posts. Seriously.
I think I have a very serious self-worth problem.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> @coyeyes
> @mcpon14
> @impedido10
> @SamanthaStrange
> ...


You spelled seriously, wrong. It is spelled, srsly. Lol.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Why isn't there a no option?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I like you :squeeze


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I love you tbh m8


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know you. 

You should build up some self love and self worth.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like you, man. I'd buy you a beer anytime.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*?*



geraltofrivia said:


> I need to know how many people like me. The poll is anonymous.


Why do you _need_ to know this? Nobody knows you to the extent that they could if they actually knew you (as in IRL).

The results aren't really gonna tell you anything except that maybe there are others just as bored as you. 

This doesn't mean nobody likes you. I am not saying this to hurt you. I'm just trying to make you understand that people are likely to not answer appropriately to your expectations.

Also, this has me worried as to why you created this poll in the first place.

If something has affected you emotionally, we can do our best to help you--only if you let us.

A poll like this isn't really going to fix anything. :|

Whatever it is that may be bothering you, I hope you feel better.

Best be with 'ya,

T.R.G.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I think you are cool, well so far lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I did something similar to this a couple of years ago, and it got closed down. 

But sure you seem pretty cool.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Myosr
@Virgo
@Tabris
@MadnessVertigo
@Neo
@Scrub-Zero
@Sus y

Thank you guys 



Barakiel said:


> Your posts kill me bb


I'm going to see if I can set that as my avatar. It never lets me upload gif avatars, says it's too big (That's how all my relationships end).



That Random Guy said:


> Why do you _need_ to know this?


I don't know. I think my parents are also like this.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I did something similar to this a couple of years ago, and it got closed down.
> But sure you seem pretty cool.


Maybe you had a "I don't like you" option as well. I deliberately didn't add that because I didn't want this to turn into a joke/troll forum. Also the last thing I needed last night was evidence that people actually don't like me.
Or maybe they still haven't seen this @[email protected]

And thanks


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> @Myosr
> @Virgo
> @Tabris
> @MadnessVertigo
> ...


Yup, I couldn't pick the I don't like you but still wanted to participate just to ask after: do you like me? I need to know too :rofl I'm funny and kind and maybe too big to be an avatar too but still kind of cool lol. Naa I'm joking LOL.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Yup, I couldn't pick the I don't like you but still wanted to participate just to ask after: do you like me? I need to know too :rofl I'm funny and kind and maybe too big to be an avatar too but still kind of cool lol. Naa I'm joking LOL.


I'm not sure if you're being serious but yeah, why not


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

What if he actually hates it if people like him, lol?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, I like you. Thus I hope you like neckbeard and chest hair in return.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't like you 😒


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

You seem nice, definitely not someone whose username sends a trickle of hate down my spine. I'm happy to read your content and I don't believe you've annoyed or crossed me at all.

Just so you know, though, I don't think moderators take kindly to these sorts of threads.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Personally I cant stand the man, along with all you other posters - I would hate to actually bump into any of you, if I did then I would give you all a piece of my mind as to why I hate you, and warn you not to come near me ever again.

If any of you know me, you know I never joke around, I'm deadly serious here - I despise all of you.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah you are the best witcher.Can you hook me up with Triss?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Yes, I like you. Thus I hope you like neckbeard and chest hair in return.


Are you a guy or a girl? I'm not sure if I actually asked you this before.
I'm not a fan of chest hair in any case. Sorry 



ShatteredGlass said:


> You seem nice, definitely not someone whose username sends a trickle of hate down my spine. I'm happy to read your content and I don't believe you've annoyed or crossed me at all.
> 
> Just so you know, though, I don't think moderators take kindly to these sorts of threads.


I'd like to see them try. I'm immortal, and thus are my threads. Also a strong Elvish magic conceals this thread from their prying eyes.



Dissipated said:


> Yeah you are the best witcher.Can you hook me up with Triss?


Did you just ask me to hook you up with my wife? :bah
I can hook you up with that jerk Yennefer tho if you want.



SFC01 said:


> Personally I cant stand the man, along with all you other posters - I would hate to actually bump into any of you, if I did then I would give you all a piece of my mind as to why I hate you, and warn you not to come near me ever again.
> 
> If any of you know me, you know I never joke around, I'm deadly serious here - I despise all of you.


:bah


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> :bah


you know me, deadly serious :grin2:


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I like you.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm not sure if you're being serious but yeah, why not


Don't know what this pic means but 








lol


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> Why do you _need_ to know this? Nobody knows you to the extent that they could if they actually knew you (as in IRL).
> 
> The results aren't really gonna tell you anything except that maybe there are others just as bored as you.
> 
> ...


It is like getting likes on Facebook. People try to get likes on Facebook all of the time from strangers.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

I like you! Do you like me, lol?


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

you seem to be a good person so why not?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Were said:


> I like you.


I like you too.



Xemnas said:


> you seem to be a good person so why not?






mcpon14 said:


> I like you! Do you like me, lol?


lol yes


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

From what I know of you, thus far?










The things I like the best are: 
-your interest in how things work _and_ 
-your self-awareness and 
-your willingness to keep trying even when things are disappointing


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

I like you. Does anybody like me, lol?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

mcpon14 said:


> I like you. Does anybody like me, lol?


Dont live for anybodies validation.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know you, but you haven't done anything to make me dislike you.
So as of right now, sure, I like you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


> From what I know of you, thus far?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I'm not so sure if the third one is accurate tho :lol



Grand said:


> I don't know you, but you haven't done anything to make me dislike you.
> So as of right now, sure, I like you.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome thread, it seems that I am into these kinds of things as well so I'd like you on my plate. I mean if I like some of your threads then it means I do like you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I like purple.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SwtSurrender said:


> Awesome thread, it seems that I am into these kinds of things as well so I'd like you on my plate. I mean if I like some of your threads then it means I do like you.


Thanks


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I like purple.


:squeeze


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

You're likeable


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

You're awesome, dude!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Squints* No


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh, I have forgot of this thread. I posted here already but as I also forgot my answer I'll type it again. 
Yes, sure.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

You's a-ight. For now.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I want to make sweet love to you.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know you enough to provide a trustworthy opinion, but don't focus so much on what people think of you, mate.  I'm sure it's not nearly as important as you think it is. Self-love first.

P.S. I'm sure I would, if I did, anyway. :yes We're SAS family.


----------

